# New compositions.



## hypnotize (May 18, 2020)

Hi guys, I'm certainly not a cowboy, but I tried to write country style music. 🤠
Throw on your jeans, shine up your boots, and grab yourself a cold one. And of course, I would be pleased if you listened my music.
I hope you will enjoy it.


----------



## hypnotize (Jul 29, 2020)

I don't want to create separate topics every time to share my music. I will maintain this page. Maybe someone will be interested in my work. I invite everyone and everyone is glad!

"Heart of the Forest" - one of my last work. Enjoy.


----------



## iwritemusic (Jul 29, 2020)

This sounds perfect for a drone shot to me! Fact is I'd swap out that picture with an aerial shot of the forest!

- Nathan


----------



## hypnotize (Jul 29, 2020)

iwritemusic said:


> This sounds perfect for a drone shot to me! Fact is I'd swap out that picture with an aerial shot of the forest!
> 
> - Nathan


Thank you so much! I take a very responsible approach not only to music, but also to the choice of a picture =) But I cannot be good at everything - sometimes I choose not quite correct pictures and names =)


----------



## hypnotize (Aug 4, 2020)

Not a new piece, but one of the latest. I still consider this one of my serious work.


----------



## hypnotize (Aug 18, 2020)

Although the summer is not over, but the last days are constantly rains...Enjoy.


----------



## Fredeke (Aug 19, 2020)

hypnotize said:


> Hi guys, I'm certainly not a cowboy, but I tried to write country style music. 🤠
> Throw on your jeans, shine up your boots, and grab yourself a cold one. And of course, I would be pleased if you listened my music.
> I hope you will enjoy it.



Rather stereotypical, I suppose - but I like it. Well done.


----------



## hypnotize (Aug 27, 2020)

Fredeke said:


> Rather stereotypical, I suppose - but I like it. Well done.


Thank you!


----------



## hypnotize (Oct 28, 2020)

A little bit of positive in this turbulent time.


----------



## hypnotize (Nov 3, 2020)

Hello everyone! I haven't worked in pop-rock style for a long time, I wanted to try to write a small series of 3 tracks.
Here is the first one. I look forward to your opinion.


----------



## hypnotize (Dec 22, 2020)

Merry Christmas, my friends!


----------



## hypnotize (Jan 19, 2021)

Friends, I would like you to pay attention to my new composition. This is a big leap for me, because it was the first time I used a live instrument in the recording (solo trumpet), that was played by my good friend.

Have a nice listening!


----------



## hypnotize (Aug 4, 2021)

Some time ago I wanted to write three compositions related to one theme. At that time my wife was fond of drawing flowers and I thought that this was exactly what I needed. Initially, the idea was to make two solo instruments - but in the end the work started and you can hear the result. Thank you for your attention!


----------



## hypnotize (Jan 10, 2022)

My new light and airy composition. Thank you for listening.


----------



## hypnotize (Jan 10, 2022)

And here I tried to work with both audio and video for the first time. Space theme through the eyes of an astronaut. Enjoy listening.


----------



## hypnotize (Mar 29, 2022)

My new composition co-written with my friend. Thank you for listening.


----------



## hypnotize (Jun 21, 2022)

Hi friends! I finished a new composition, I made it with an ethnic rhythm and a little Arabic spirit. Have a nice listening!


----------



## hypnotize (Aug 8, 2022)

Hi friends! I finished a new composition, I wanted to make it a little thoughtful, atmospheric. 
Have a nice listening!


----------



## hypnotize (Nov 3, 2022)

Dear friends, I'm in a hurry to share you my new composition. 
The trumpet plays with more improvisation, under a calm ambient background. Of course, then everything was finalized. 
Have a nice listening!


----------



## hypnotize (Dec 28, 2022)

Dear friends, I'm in a hurry to share you my new composition. A little bit romantic, a little bit airy composition, where I played a guitar solo for the first time =)


----------

